#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  anyone having paper presentation on "recent trends in CAD "

## rishikeshpathak

hi guys i am new to this forum
plz help me,
 if some having  NEW information about  CAD ( resend trends ) :): 





  Similar Threads: Seminar on "Recent Trends in Automobiles" Paper Presentation & Seminar On ""orthogonal frequency division multiplexing" PDF Paper Presentation & Seminar On "New Trends In Cryptography" PDF Paper Presentation & Seminar On "Digital Display Technology" PDF Download Paper Presentation On  "APPLICATION OF A SHUNT ACTIVE POWER FILTER " PDF

----------


## Aashadd

No friend,
Sorry i do not have any information about  CAD.
You can search from internet.

----------

